# IRI or Cape Henlopen



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Been fishing IRI and 3r’s at night for shark. Do pretty good with flounder along rocks and Sharks at 3r’s is hit or miss. Never fished Cape Henlopen but looming at it I think it could be a good spot to fish in evening. Always fish 2 weeks in August near the end of month. Any info on if Cape is good is appropriate.
Thanks


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Looking not looming


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

Cape Henlopen is good for bluefish during August and September from beach. I watched some videos of people catching flounders at the pier but when its hit or miss. I would move down from the pier and fishing from beach side. Oh if you want to do something while line is out, you can dig for clams!! you will get a full bucket in less than an hour


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Is the Shark fishing from the beach any good there? Looks like a good spot to night fish for them. Do very good at 3r’s some nights and nothing other nights. Thanks


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

idk never fished for sharks but i'm pretty sure it's a good spot.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I have seen guys catch shark at night off the end of the pier. Fairly consistent bite for as long as I was there


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

sharkdrake how big of sharks are you lookin for and what's the brief overview of your rig/bait/technique? some buddies and I fish 3 r's for a long weekend each Sept and I'm pretty interested


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

We fish 3R’s also north end of parking lot. Any where from a size 5 to 8 circle hook with the leader being as long as you can cast. Then go with about 3 to 4 more feet of heavy braid so the tail doesn’t cut line. 12 foot rod and 8000 Diawa BG. Bunker/Spot and Live eels work best. We use 50 or 65 braid on main line


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

We landed up to 6 feet long already but lost one that had to be over 7 feet last year because of not having a heavy braid after leader. Leader should be 30 inches but if too long you can’t cast. Most sharks there are in the 4 to 4 foot range with a big one once in awhile. IRI south side by condos is also good to try if ocean is to rough.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

sounds like a blast, thanks for the info! !


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

sharkdrake said:


> We fish 3R’s also north end of parking lot. Any where from a size 5 to 8 circle hook with the leader being as long as you can cast. Then go with about 3 to 4 more feet of heavy braid so the tail doesn’t cut line. 12 foot rod and 8000 Diawa BG. Bunker/Spot and Live eels work best. We use 50 or 65 braid on main line


How do you keep a live eel in the surf from wrapping and twisting all around your rig and not making a disastrous mess...just wondering?
What make rod are you using with that $300 long spool Daiwa?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

How do you keep a live eel in the surf from wrapping and twisting all around your rig and not making a disastrous mess...just wondering?
What make rod are you using with that $300 long spool Daiwa?[/QUOTE]live eel on a fish finder circle hooked in the tail doesn't make as big a mess as you may think.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Benji said:


> How do you keep a live eel in the surf from wrapping and twisting all around your rig and not making a disastrous mess...just wondering?
> What make rod are you using with that $300 long spool Daiwa?


live eel on a fish finder circle hooked in the tail doesn't make as big a mess as you may think.[/QUOTE]

as michael jackson would say - BEAT IT .....BEAT IT !!!! .....lol


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

I use the older Ugly Stik big water rods but that's just what I always fished with. They are hard to find since they changed over to the new design but eBay at times has 1 for around $100. The BG-8000 on eBay you can get for around $100 and J-braid for around $40
We hook the eels in the nose but I will try the tail like Pomatomus said just to see how that works
I like the BG because I can get 600 total yards using a mono back filler. Guy beside us 2 years ago got spooled using a giant bait cast reel so you can never have too much line


----------

